# New baby goat kid.



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

So my goat breeze had her kid three weeks ago and I have been so busy with my new job that I haven't even had time to post pictures of our new baby girl!!

Here are some pictures from the day after she was born:

The puppy in the photo is my Chihuahua Joey, who just adores the new kid!


Checking out the cat!


See what I'm saying?


Isn't she a cutie?

Here are some more pictures that were taken earlier last week.

They pretty much live together 




I just wanted to show off our buck kid Thor (he isn't from our breeding) who is 13 pounds over what he should be at his age just goes to show you what 4 bottles of milk a day does 

We thought that Breeze was going to have at least two maybe three (she was really big this year) but she only had one.
We have not yet picked out a name for this adorable little girl yet. So if you have any name suggestions you wouldn't mind sharing then go right on ahead


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! she is adorable  love the pics of Joey and the baby and the cat!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She is so sweet! Love the dog and cat with her! I have to come up with names for some too so I'm not help. LOL


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a cutie! She's so pretty. Some names that have to do with breeze:
Gale (a strong crazy wind)
Zephyer (a gentle warm wind) 

I guess Gale if she's crazy or zephyer if she's gentle lol. Have fun with her!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

She is a beautiful little one, I love her coloring! Looks like she is very curious and lively, fitting in with her new family well. Thor is a nice looking fellow also. 

Names ideas #1: Gale, Puff, Chinook, Flurry, Cloud, or Whif.
Names ideas #2: Eir, Eostre, Freya, Sif, Irpa, Nirthus, Nott, Sol, or Syn


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

That picture of the two little faces of the wall is adorable!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Love it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

They are both very cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are adorable photos. Especially the one with your dog. I love that one. You should enter that one into a contest.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

packhillboers said:


> Those are adorable photos. Especially the one with your dog. I love that one. You should enter that one into a contest.


Which one? The first, second or third one?


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

So we finally named her! We were considering naming her Zephyer but when we were discussing it one of my older sisters said why don't we name her Sapphire? So her name is now Sapphire!!!


----------

